# Coax surge protection,which one of these would you get?



## Dalat

 http://www.starlink-dss.com/mini-surge.htm 

http://www.newtechindustries.com/new..._protector.htm 


Thanks!


----------



## 11001011

I would recomend this surge protector as my company sells this exact one to cable companies worldwide, but with our company logo on it.

TII's Lightning Surge Protector


----------



## Dalat

How much is it? Is it installed near the TV or outside the house near the satellite dish? I don't see a price listed.


Thanks,


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much is it? Is it installed near the TV or outside the house near the satellite dish? I don't see a price listed.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Click on their Ebay link, they have one up right now for $12.45 + $3.95 shipping.


You might be able to find one cheaper if you look around. This is not where our company gets them, I just use their link because it has a good picture and specifications.


They also sell one without the ground block that you can just install inline.


----------



## rennervision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *11001011* /forum/post/9866633
> 
> 
> I would recomend this surge protector as my company sells this exact one to cable companies worldwide, but with our company logo on it.
> 
> TII's Lightning Surge Protector



Does anyone know the response time for this item? (If it's mentioned in the stats, I apologize because I may not be understanding what it's saying.)


The reason I'm asking is this similar item seems very popular on the forum:

http://www.newtechindustries.com/new..._protector.htm 


However, it lists a response time of 100 nanoseconds. So I'm not real sold on this being an effective solution. That's actually quite long in the world of lightning. (Most recommendations for power surge protectors suggest less than *one* nanosecond.) Seems to me a spike could travel over my coax back and forth 50 times before this thing ever shuts it off.


Would love it if there was an equivalent to the "brickwall" for coax...

http://www.brickwall.com/ 


Would the coax protection that comes with a Panamax surge suppressor be sufficient? I'm concerned that response time specs for coax & telephone are conveniently absent from their website concerning this model:

http://www.panamax.com/products.cfm?...il&id=238&ly=v 


Makes me wonder if its primary protection is the power line, and all other protection is just an afterthought.


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> That's actually quite long in the world of lightning. (Most recommendations for power surge protectors suggest less than *one nanosecond*.) Seems to me a spike could travel over my coax and back 50 times before this thing ever shuts it off.



Are you certain about _nano_ seconds? A quick search shows that SPDs are commonly /tested at 8 to 10 _micro_ seconds or 1.2 microseconds.









and this--


----------



## rennervision

One nanosecond seems to be the preferred standard from anything I've read. Here's just a few examples from just a few minutes of searching:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surge_protector 

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/surgeprotectors 

http://www.bestbuy.com/olspage.jsp?g...ge&id=cat12077 


And a lot of your high quality surge protectors proclaim themselves to have a response time of 

Are you saying a response time this quick is unnecessary overkill?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/9865858
> 
> http://www.starlink-dss.com/mini-surge.htm
> 
> http://www.newtechindustries.com/new..._protector.htm
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you really need protection look at polyphaser. But anything is useless without a good RF/DC ground system.

http://www.polyphaser.com/aboutus.aspx 
http://www.polyphaser.com/cms_spol_a...nglish/MDS.pdf 
http://catalog.vincor.com/ProductDet...ode=PP-MDS24FF 
http://www.powerpulse.net/techPaper....perID=82&print 


Maybe overkill, but they don't sell cheap crap.


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rennervision* /forum/post/12024847
> 
> 
> One nanosecond seems to be the preferred standard from anything I've read. Here's just a few examples from just a few minutes of searching:
> 
> 
> And a lot of your high quality surge protectors proclaim themselves to have a response time of
> 
> Are you saying a response time this quick is unnecessary overkill?



I don't have the definitive answer but I do think the issue is twofold--

There are different devices used in surge protection MOV's, Silicon Avalanche Diode, Silicon Thyristor Diode, gas discharge tubes, hybrids etc. They have different characteristics, including how fast they react. Gas tubes are slower but can manage a lightning strike.
There are different sources of a surge with different characteristics-- such as an AC power line overvoltage, a direct lightning strike, or induced currents from a lightning strike.


I'm willing to wager that all SPDs using similar technology have similar rise times: all MOVs will be similar, all gas tubes similar and so on. The fact that standard testing of SPDs uses .5 and 10 microsecond rise times suggests to me that a device that begins to act a thousand times faster vs. 500 times faster is not the critical factor.


If two point of use SPDs have significantly different rise times, I would ask the manufacturer about the technology used and suitability for my purposes.


Getting back to the cable entrance device pictured in this thread--it is fairly standard for the application.


By the way lightning is DC; it may pulse but it is still DC.


----------



## Gary McCoy

In my experience the primary source of damaging surge currents is a change of ground potential caused by a nearby lightning strike. The grounding system itself is usually the means to conduct the damaging surge currents. The barrier approach is the best defense:


At the point where the power lines, telephone circuits, and coaxial cables enter the building, install diverter type surge protectors. All of these include a robust ground connection and all three are connected to the building's main ground. The item shown in message #2 in this thread is such a barrier protector for a coaxial cable.


The least effective defense for a coaxial cable is the inline surge protector installed near the equipment. Likewise the least effective power line conditioner is the one installed near the equipment.


----------



## dieselgg

The item in message #2 costs about $103 in the ebay store. A lot of money. I'm sure there are ones that are less expensive.


----------



## Gary McCoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselgg* /forum/post/12055295
> 
> 
> The item in message #2 costs about $103 in the ebay store. A lot of money. I'm sure there are ones that are less expensive.



Probably. But when it comes to surge protection, there is cheap and there is good. Never forget that the purpose of a surge protector is to absorb surges less than it's energy rating expressed in joules. Then it's role is to die so that others might live.


There is no substitute for good effective surge protection at the building's service enterance. I realize that if you do not own your own home, you may have no alternative to a less effective surge protector near your A/V equipment. If I was in that situation, I would buy one of those expensive brands of power conditioners that offered a guarantee that covered my equipment.


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary McCoy* /forum/post/12057607
> 
> 
> I would buy one of those expensive brands of power conditioners that offered a guarantee that covered my equipment.













Good luck collecting on that guarantee...


Check the fine print of one of the most popular brand that offer a six figure guarantee. To file a claim you have to ship the power conditioner and all the damaged equipment at your own expense to their lab.


They can take as much time as they feel necessary to deny your claim and you have to pay the return shipping (if you want your stuff back) or be billed for the disposal fees if you don't.


----------



## rennervision

Yeah, that's precisely why I would never let a company's guarantee factor into my decision in buying their product. I'm more interested in how the technology behind the product works.


That's why I mentioned Brickwall in one of my earlier posts. I was impressed with the information they provide on their site illustrating why you'll never have to worry about a power surge. Too bad it's not for coax though.


None of the products I've seen for coax protection seem to provide real documentation showing how effective they are. Seems like whichever one you buy requires a little faith and a little luck. Back in 1992 I lost a $500 VCR plugged into a surge protector due to lightning. Now I would hate to repeat that experience with my PC which uses coax for its internet connection.


----------



## Cruz123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rennervision* /forum/post/12070383
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's precisely why I would never let a company's guarantee factor into my decision in buying their product. I'm more interested in how the technology behind the product works.
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned Brickwall in one of my earlier posts. I was impressed with the information they provide on their site illustrating why you'll never have to worry about a power surge. Too bad it's not for coax though.
> 
> 
> None of the products I've seen for coax protection seem to provide real documentation showing how effective they are. Seems like whichever one you buy requires a little faith and a little luck. Back in 1992 I lost a $500 VCR plugged into a surge protector due to lightning. Now I would hate to repeat that experience with my PC which uses coax for its internet connection.



I have surge protection in my system (including a brick wall unit and a Furman PF15i) to protect against power shut offs and power company generated surges, but I am skeptical that any in-line surge protection will protect against a direct lighting strike to the home. We're talking over 10 million volts on average in a lightning strike. I'm not counting on any surge protection device to stop that level of surge. If the weather calls for storms, I unplug. Otherwise, I cross my fingers.


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rennervision* /forum/post/12070383
> 
> 
> None of the products I've seen for coax protection seem to provide real documentation showing how effective they are. Seems like whichever one you buy requires a little faith and a little luck. Back in 1992 I lost a $500 VCR plugged into a surge protector due to lightning. Now I would hate to repeat that experience with my PC which uses coax for its internet connection.



I could probably dig up the information on the product I suggested as we did our own in house testing to qualify it. If I can find the time I could test another one myself as I have access to the proper equipment. One of my jobs is to do this type of industry standard testing at our test lab.


Truth be known, there is not much you can do about a lightning strike. I seriously doubt even the mighty Brick Wall could survive and protect your equipment from lightning strike, such as this.


----------



## Chu Gai

But the Mighty Brickwall doesn't protect against any surges that might come up the safety ground wire. With a direct hit like that, your house is toast.


----------



## theObvious

I understand that my post is long over due. I would like to mention the best surge protection company I have dealt with is Surgeassure. The have the same grounded cable protector and can even label it with your company logo. The have a complete line of protectors you could get for a great price and with your label.


















check them out surgeassure.com


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theObvious* /forum/post/20130138
> 
> 
> The have the same grounded cable protector and can even label it with your company logo.



Chances are it's the exact same coax surge suppressor I posted







*four years ago







* as our company gets them re-branded with our logo.


You can still find the 212FF75F22521 online for as little as $10 each if you look for them.


----------



## Shadowfox1290

Just curious on what everyone heres thoughts are as how these preform against the ones built into power conditioners like the Panamax ones as far as actual surge protection goes


----------



## oppopioneer

Professional grade coax surge protectors used by the U.S. Govt/Military, Radio towers and Commercial are listed below:

http://www.protectiongroup.com/Home 

http://www.alphadeltacom.com/ 

http://www.iceradioproducts.com/impulse1.html 


All coaxial protectors need to be properly grounded at the service entrance outside the house right where the wire from the street comes into the house. The process should be done by a experienced professional.


----------



## BG Eagle1

I have tried hooking up my UVerse to several of my surge protectors and it degrades the signal so badly that the picture is not watchable. Will the surge protector you are recommending work for UVerse?


----------



## oppopioneer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BG Eagle1* 
I have tried hooking up my UVerse to several of my surge protectors and it degrades the signal so badly that the picture is not watchable. Will the surge protector you are recommending work for UVerse?
I'm not sure about which coax cable protectors won't degrade the picture quality, but there are some that will protect it against surges, like the ones I posted above. But AT&T, Comcast, Verizon, Warner etc should all have the proper grounded system set in place at the service entrance outside by the meter box. The best way to protect coaxial cable from surges is outside right where the wire enters the building and it's properly grounded. The further the coaxial surge protector is away from your tv the less likely it will degrade the PQ I believe, they should be installed outside.


You should contact AT&T and have them come out and check to see if it's properly grounded and if not tell them to properly ground it.


Below was forwarded to me by BobL, he's a experienced member here. Contact him for more info about your concerns.


These are a little more affordable.


APC
http://www.apc.com/products/resource...fm?base_sku=PV 


Panamax
http://panamax.com/Products/Modules/...x#tab_benefits 


Surge Assure
http://www.surgeassure.com/product.aspx?prod=SAVFFF 


Leviton - A little more pricey
http://stopsurges.com/LEVITON-51110-...-51110-PTC.htm 


There are many others as well. All of these are best installed where cable enters your home and not at the equipment. They need to be connected to ground.


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20214885
> 
> 
> The further the coaxial surge protector is away from your tv the less likely it will degrade the PQ I believe...



The problem with coaxial surge protective devices is that like any real world devices they have capacitance, inductance, and resistance, even though any of those is very small. Combine those things and you get a filter. It doesn't matter if that filter is at the receiving device or 100 feet away. At a given frequency you will lose a certain percentage of the signal. Assume you lose 10% at the surge protective device. You have 90% left. Also assume you lose 50% because of a long coaxial cable run. You have 50% left. 50% of 90% is 45%. 90% of 50% is 45%. Same either way.


If the signal from the cable company is strong enough to start with, the loss in the surge protective device is moot. There will still be enough signal for good reception. A properly installed surge protective device should have no significant effect on reception. The problem is that cable companies tend to provide a signal that has very little headroom because the stronger signal, on average, they provide to customers, the more it costs them to provide it. One can try to find a surge protective device that has the least insertion loss at the frequencies of concern. But the real solution is to get the cable company to provide a signal that is strong enough in the first place.


FWIW the biggest bang for the buck comes from simply grounding the cable shield where it enters the house. And that can be achieved with a simple grounding block. And has been previously stated, the cable company should have already done that.


----------



## oppopioneer

Grounding Coaxial Cable Shields: Why, Where, and How...

http://www.iceradioproducts.com/36.html


----------



## cavchameleon

If worried about loss in signal, cannot one just add an RF amplifier? I inserted this one just before the splitter with no ill effects (have the cable split to 8 different locations).

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=182-560 


Electroline EDA 2100 1-port RF/CATV Amplifier











Here is one with 8 ports already built in.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=182-574


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/20218787
> 
> 
> If worried about loss in signal, cannot one just add an RF amplifier? I inserted this one just before the splitter with no ill effects (have the cable split to 8 different locations).
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=182-560
> 
> 
> Electroline EDA 2100 1-port RF/CATV Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one with 8 ports already built in.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=182-574



Anyone want to comment on this?


Is this device also a surge protector, if not then can it work with a coaxial surge protector too?


----------



## jneutron

In general, the internal device is capable of sub nanosecond operation. So the 1 nano number is reality.


How fast the overall unit reacts has everything to do with the wiring layout of the device. Excess inductance between the clamp device and the line will certainly slow the response down.


A good example is the whole house type unit, with the grounding of the device via an insulated ground wire. Line to line transients can be nanosecond level response times, but line to neutral will be limited by the wire. Keep the wire short, straight, and as far away from the load panel metal.


Cheers, John


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jneutron* /forum/post/20220546
> 
> 
> A good example is the whole house type unit, with the grounding of the device via an insulated ground wire. Line to line transients can be nanosecond level response times, but line to neutral will be limited by the wire. Keep the wire short, straight, and as far away from the load panel metal.
> 
> 
> Cheers, John



Are you refering to the model cavchameleon posted above or a seperate whole house unit model and if so which one is a quality trusted brand that has the features you mention above?


Seperate question...


I have my coaxial cable plugged into my Comcast HD cable box that comes from the wall outlet, the Comcast cable box is plugged into a SurgeX surge eliminator, there is no coaxial cable going into the tv. So does any surge that comes through the coaxial cable and into the cable box stop there and the SurgeX unit suppresses it or is it a seperate dedicated surge that gets through to the plasma tv?


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20220376
> 
> 
> Is this device also a surge protector...



No, it is just a drop amplifier.


> Quote:
> ...if not then can it work with a coaxial surge protector too?



Yes.


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20220890
> 
> 
> So does any surge that comes through the coaxial cable and into the cable box stop there and the SurgeX unit suppresses it or is it a seperate dedicated surge that gets through to the plasma tv?



Your SurgeX device only protects downstream devices against surges on the AC line. If a surge comes in on the coax, it can damage your cable box and anything connected to it. Hence, the need for some kind of protection on the coax. A properly installed grounding block is the start point. You will need a coaxial cable surge protective device if you want to protect against surges on the center conductor.


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20220960
> 
> 
> Your SurgeX device only protects downstream devices against surges on the AC line. If a surge comes in on the coax, it can damage your cable box and anything connected to it. Hence, the need for some kind of protection on the coax. A properly installed grounding block is the start point. You will need a coaxial cable surge protective device if you want to protect against surges on the center conductor.



Is it best to install a coaxial surge protector outside and ground it there right where the wire enters the building or by the breaker box. My splitters for my coaxial cables are all right by my breaker box.


Will a 'Whole house' surge protector at the breaker box protect the coaxial cables or does just handle the AC lines?


----------



## cavchameleon

Colm is correct, the one I posted is not a surge suppressor, but a drop amplifier since the question was brought up that there is loss in the signal due to using a surge suppressor. I am using a surge suppressor on my cable outside, grounded right next to the electrical box. The one listed does have 'surge' protection of 6kv, but I don't trust that as a stop, just a good secondary one - the primary one should be grounded to the electrical box a mentioned by others. I use this as an amplifier so there is no loss, works with my cable tv and internet cable (Comcast verified my signal strength to be above normal and was actually impressed with the signal - even after being split 8 ways).


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20222192
> 
> 
> Is it best to install a coaxial surge protector outside and ground it there right where the wire enters the building or by the breaker box. My splitters for my coaxial cables are all right by my breaker box.



A coaxial surge protective device is best installed immediately before the cable enters the house. The path from the device to ground should be as short as possible. That ground should be the ground for the house. If it is a separate ground, it needs to be bonded to the ground for the house. Sometimes it is necessary to compromise.


> Quote:
> Will a 'Whole house' surge protector at the breaker box protect the coaxial cables or does just handle the AC lines?



Depends. Most whole house surge protective devices just protect the AC. Some have provisions for cable, telephone, etc. The Leviton 51110-PTC you posted a link to is an example of one that has such provisions.


----------



## oppopioneer

I passed these questions along to other websites that deal with coaxial cables like Radio Tower websites and hams that deal with coaxial cables for a living, they really see no need for coaxial cable protection for residential use since the cable companies should already ground the wires for you...


These quotes below are from members (hams) of different websites that deal with coaxial cables...



> Quote:
> comcast usally installs surge protecters outside, look for your service drop and you will see the ground wire leading down, if not call them and ask why one wasnt installed.





> Quote:
> I don't see the need for a surge protector on a cable service drop and neither does the cable company. If the coax were fed from an antenna it would be another story, but since signals come from head end equipment there are no voltage spikes to protect against.
> 
> 
> What's on the outside of the structure where the drop attaches near the electrical service entrance is a grounding block connected to the conduit near the KWH meter as per National Electrical Code regulations. Its purpose is to conduct any currents induced by nearby lightning strikes and electrical faults such as live wires falling on the CATV feed-line to ground rather than entering the building.
> 
> 
> Bottom line here is due to the physical construction of coaxial cable it would take "the perfect storm" of circumstances to spike the center conductor, a million to one odds, so surge protection simply isn't needed.


----------



## Colm

I have never seen a cable company, including Comcast, install a surge protector on a line, just a grounding block, which takes care of most of the risk. In fact, it is the cable companies who will tell you to not put a surge protector on the cable because it interferes with the signal (insertion loss). That said, there is the possibility of a surge on the center conductor due to a variety of causes, and a coaxial surge protective device can be used to protect against it.


Whether a coaxial surge protective device is cost effective is another question. But it is really a moot question because an effective device can be had for less than $20.


A word of advice on hams. I have a couple relatives who were hams and went on to become broadcast engineers, their ham buddies were always coming up with the most half-assed ideas...


Your opinion seems to be waivering. First you post links to "professional grade" coaxial surge suppressors, which would seem to indicate that you feel that consumer grade devices are not adequate for the purpose. Then you say that coaxial surge suppressors are not necessary at all. Well, which is it?


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20227105
> 
> 
> I have never seen a cable company, including Comcast, install a surge protector on a line, just a grounding block, which takes care of most of the risk. In fact, it is the cable companies who will tell you to not put a surge protector on the cable because it interferes with the signal (insertion loss). That said, there is the possibility of a surge on the center conductor due to a variety of causes, and a coaxial surge protective device can be used to protect against it.
> 
> 
> Whether a coaxial surge protective device is cost effective is another question. But it is really a moot question because an effective device can be had for less than $20.



What are the other reasons why there could be a possibility of a surge on the center conductor? Do you have any recommendations of which product to use to prevent that? (coaxial surge protective device)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A word of advice on hams. I have a couple relatives who were hams and went on to become broadcast engineers, their ham buddies were always coming up with the most half-assed ideas...



There's probably a fair share of people out there who experiment and come up with new ideas that they think will work that is just over kill or offers no real advantage but I wouldn't discredit most hams over that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your opinion seems to be waivering. First you post links to "professional grade" coaxial surge suppressors, which would seem to indicate that you feel that consumer grade devices are not adequate for the purpose. Then you say that coaxial surge suppressors are not necessary at all. Well, which is it?



Yes, those are professional grade surge protectors used by the U.S. govt and commercial radio towers.


I never said that coaxial surge suppressors are not necessary, what I did above was post a comment that someone on another website said about it and I reposted it here, I wasn't plagiarizing as mentioned above, I was passing along his opinions on it to add to this discussion.



I got the impression above from one of your previous posts that coaxial surge protectors are overated and all you need is a simple ground block...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW the biggest bang for the buck comes from simply grounding the cable shield where it enters the house. And that can be achieved with a simple grounding block. And has been previously stated, the cable company should have already done that.



My question to you is, what would "YOU" do to protect your house from surges both from the AC and coaxial cables coming from outside that can benefit anyone else who wants to protect their homes from surges and also keep the signal strength strong to keep the best PQ possible?


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20227832
> 
> 
> What are the other reasons why there could be a possibility of a surge on the center conductor?



A few possibilities: failure of cable company electronics, an external surge that affects cable company electronics, a cable strike, etc.


> Quote:
> Do you have any recommendations of which product to use to prevent that? (coaxial surge protective device)



No, I try to avoid that and stick to a discussion of the technology. There are many possible choices. I leave it to the reader to learn the technology and make their own choice.


> Quote:
> I never said that coaxial surge suppressors are not necessary, what I did above was post a comment that someone on another website said about it and I reposted it here, I wasn't plagiarizing as mentioned above, I was passing along his opinions on it to add to this discussion.



Oh, is that what you were doing? You just post random links and opinions of others to see what happens? Do you have an opinion of your own?


> Quote:
> I got the impression above from one of your previous posts that coaxial surge protectors are overated and all you need is a simple ground block...



Now you seem to be trying to twist my words. I said nothing like that. I said a grounding block is the starting point and it is where you will get the biggest bang for the buck, that you will need a coaxial surge protective device if you want to protect against surges on the center conductor, and that there is the potential for surges on the center conductor, which a reasonably priced coaxial surge protective device can deal with. I just leave it up to the reader to decide whether the latter is warranted in their situation.


> Quote:
> My question to you is, what would "YOU" do to protect your house from surges both from the AC and coaxial cables coming from outside that can benefit anyone else who wants to protect their homes from surges and also keep the signal strength strong to keep the best PQ possible?



I have a whole-house surge protective device for AC. I have FTTH, so no need to protect cable anymore. If I still had a coaxial cable, I would install an inexpensive coaxial surge protective device with a reasonable insertion loss where the cable enters the house (near the service entrance) and make sure the cable company provides me enough signal to deal with the insertion loss. Should be a non-issue for the cable company if done before, or at the same time, the cable company does its hook-up. What I would do for my house is really irrelevant. Everybody's situation is different.


The people who have problems seem typically to be those who have a marginal signal to start with, perhaps because of splits, and add a device like a AV power center with coaxial surge protection. APC says their coaxial surge protective devices have an insertion loss of 2.8 dB. That is enough to push somebody with a marginal signal over the cliff. When it does, cable companies tell the customer to remove the offending device because they don't want to fix the root problem, which is the signal level coming into the premise.


As the post you copied shows, there are others who would say the coaxial surge protective device is unnecessary and a grounding block would suffice.


What would you do?


OT did you ever get around to installing a whole-house surge protective device for your AC? If so, what did you go with?


----------



## oppopioneer

Westom has commented in on this as well about coaxial surge protectors such as this...

http://www.amazon.com/TII-Broadband-.../dp/B0016AIYU6 


and he said that device and ones similiar are no different than a F to F ground block, it's basically the samething, that all you need is a proper ground to Earth. So it gets confusing as to who is right.


With my situation I have my tv and cable box protected by a SurgeX XF2 FlatPak.


I contacted Eaton and asked them about their IT Innovative Technology units for whole house surge protection and they replied saying those are more for commercial and I might run into problems with insurance if anything happens, they recommend their residential Eaton Cutler-Hammer units but avs member Steve Bruzonsky has the IT PTE160 and PTE048 units in his house that he says work fine. I'm doing more research on it and asking around before I decide, I also need a licensed state electrician to install it.


----------



## Neurorad

Those Eaton resi devices seem to be the best option for me, at this point, but I haven't researched the coax diverter much. Polyphaser is tempting, and not much more than the Eaton coax device. Might be easier to stick with one manufacturer for both.


Keep us posted, oppopioneer, with your choice.


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20228973
> 
> 
> Westom...said that device and ones similiar are no different than a F to F ground block...



I don't think that is quite what he said. He knows better. IIRC his argument was that the center conductor doesn't need protection. He is one of the ones I was referring to when I said that some would say that a grounding block is sufficient. The coaxial surge protective devices differ in that they have a component (spark gap, gas tube, MOV, etc.) to shunt surges from the center conductor to the shield. The voltage at which they do that will vary with the technology.


The real question about these devices is not whether they work or not. They do, and how they do it is easy to understand, they shunt the surge on the center conductor to ground. The only question is whether they are cost effective or not. In other words, is the cost less than the damage they will prevent multiplied by the probability of the event, and whether you can bear the cost of the damage if you don't have the protection. It is like the decision whether or not to buy an extended warranty on an appliance. Unfortunately, there aren't any available statistics to make that decision. At less than $20 for an effective device, it isn't worth worrying about. At worst, it is a waste $20, which is totally inconsequential to me.


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20228973
> 
> 
> ...Eaton...recommend their residential Eaton Cutler-Hammer units but avs member Steve Bruzonsky has the IT PTE160 and PTE048 units in his house that he says work fine.



I am sure that the devices Steve has do work just fine. And I am sure that if Eaton says to use the residential devices, they will work just fine, too (actually I don't need to hear them say it, it is pretty obvious from their literature). Seems like a pretty simple decision to me. If the manufacturer says to go with the less expensive device, go with it. Who knows more about the devices than the manufacturer?


----------



## oppopioneer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Colm* 
The real question about these devices is not whether they work or not. They do, and how they do it is easy to understand, they shunt the surge on the center conductor to ground. The only question is whether they are cost effective or not. In other words, is the cost less than the damage they will prevent multiplied by the probability of the event, and whether you can bear the cost of the damage if you don't have the protection. It is like the decision whether or not to buy an extended warranty on an appliance. Unfortunately, there aren't any available statistics to make that decision. At less than $20 for an effective device, it isn't worth worrying about. At worst, it is a waste $20, which is totally inconsequential to me.
I have a Pioneer Elite Kuro PRO-151FD 60" inch plasma and paid around $5000 for it, some are selling for around $10,000+ now and they aren't made anymore and I want to protect that investment and get many years out of it and keep it in as new as condition as possible so that's why I'm focussing on specific details of surge protection.


I assume now that a coaxial grounding black outside along with a coaxial surge protector outside are both needed for proper protection? I'm not arguing for or against that route, my concern now is which product is best and how to properly ground it.


----------



## oppopioneer

Steve Bruzonsky's Eaton IT whole-house surge protector he shows and discusses is on this avs forum section, Steve bought it from this distributor -

Gary Derbyshire (480) 813-1942

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=976887&page=4 




Someone over there also recommended this whole house surge protector unit that he and his family use:

http://www.geindustrial.com/cwc/Disp...=3&id=thqlsurg


----------



## Colm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
I assume now that a coaxial grounding black outside along with a coaxial surge protector outside are both needed for proper protection?
No, you can get coaxial surge protective devices that incorporate a grounding block. The picture in the second post in this thread shows one.


----------



## oppopioneer

Colm what about nanoseconds in response time for a surge protective device? At the beginning of the thread its discussed that 1 nanosecond or less is best to stop surges. The numbers on these devices is confusing especially for what application they are designed for...


Some operate in the frequency range from DC to 2.4 GHz and others go to 3.0 GHz, others say: "coaxial surge suppressor for 1,250-2,100 MHz radios." or: "frequency range 50-700 MHz." so what should I be looking for to protect residential Triple Play (CATV, Internet, Phone) from surges? Polyphaser offers so many different kinds. I've read that how quick the unit responds is important, that 1 nanosecond or less is best?


Cytel makes one that goes up to 6 GHz:

http://www.citel.us/coaxial_surge_protection.html


----------



## 11001011

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
Westom has commented in on this as well about coaxial surge protectors such as this...

http://www.amazon.com/TII-Broadband-.../dp/B0016AIYU6 


and he said that device and ones similiar are no different than a F to F ground block, it's basically the samething, that all you need is a proper ground to Earth. So it gets confusing as to who is right.








WRONG!










The TII device is not just a ground block.

It contains a gas discharge surge suppression device .


As I stated in my post (4 years ago) the company I work for manufacturers equipment for cable television and sell the exact same surge suppressor with our company logo in it to cable companies worldwide (including Comcast) to protect RF transponders inside our equipment cabinets. These transponders are status monitors with embedded cable modems. I have personally tested this device using industry standard high energy surge testing equipment and procedures and know it performs to specifications.


----------



## Colm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
...what about nanoseconds in response time for a surge protective device?
Response time is relevant primarily in the sense that it affects the magnitude of the surge seen down stream. A surge is not instantaneous. It has a rapidly rising front edge. The faster the device responds, the lower the initial magnitude of the surge seen down stream before the device gets to its ultimate clamping level. Rather than focus on response time, IMHO it is better to focus on the capabilities of the technology. For our purposes, the technology pretty much comes down to MOV, gas discharge tube, or a combination of both. MOV based devices with similar capabilities will generally have similar response times. Gas discharge tubes with similar capabilities will generally have similar response times.


In general, MOV based devices can respond faster than gas discharge tubes, on the order of nanoseconds compared to hundreds of nanoseconds. The down side is that they have more capacitance, and therefore, more insertion loss. Then, gas discharge tubes can be more robust in certain ways. I don't have time to go into all the pros and cons, but you can research them pretty easily.


I am not familiar with the technical details of your Triple Play service, so I cannot be very specific. I can tell you that you probably don't need a device that will work well with a 6 GHz signal, just one designed for broad band cable, say up to 1.5 GHz or so. The TII 212 is a product like that. As mentioned above, it uses a gas discharge tube. Gas discharge tubes have been used for this purpose for a very long time and have a good track record.


If you have a question about a particular manufacturer's offerings, why not call them and see what they recommend?


----------



## oppopioneer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *11001011* 







WRONG!










The TII device is not just a ground block.

It contains a gas discharge surge suppression device .


As I stated in my post (4 years ago) the company I work for manufacturers equipment for cable television and sell the exact same surge suppressor with our company logo in it to cable companies worldwide (including Comcast) to protect RF transponders inside our equipment cabinets. These transponders are status monitors with embedded cable modems. I have personally tested this device using industry standard high energy surge testing equipment and procedures and know it performs to specifications.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Colm*
I am not familiar with the technical details of your Triple Play service, so I cannot be very specific. I can tell you that you probably don't need a device that will work well with a 6 GHz signal, just one designed for broad band cable, say up to 1.5 GHz or so. The TII 212 is a product like that. As mentioned above, it uses a gas discharge tube. Gas discharge tubes have been used for this purpose for a very long time and have a good track record.
Ok, thanks for the info, now that we got that settled, let's see if we can narrow down to specific units and what works best for whether it be AT&T, Comcast, COX, Verizon, Warner that use coax.


TII is one of them, but I believe there are others out there that can handle more more powerful surges. I'm also looking into Citel, Polyphaser and NexTek.


NexTek: http://www.nexteklightning.com/produ...ard/Cable.html


----------



## jneutron

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Colm* 
I don't think that is quite what he said. He knows better. IIRC his argument was that the center conductor doesn't need protection. He is one of the ones I was referring to when I said that some would say that a grounding block is sufficient.
Honestly, w-dude doesn't even understand this stuff. Why would any sane person propagate any of his rambling cut and paste posts??


A loop formed by a coaxially shielded cable has two conductive paths. When it traps flux as a result of a near strike, both the shield loop and the center conductor will have a voltage generated on it. The primary difference between the two conductors is loop resistance, therefore loop current.


The loop current of the shield will produce a time varying flux through the loop which will tend to CANCEL the flux trapped within the loop which causes the current. If the shield loop were superconductive, it would cancel ALL the flux, therefore the center conductor would see NO net flux so no voltage.


Normal conductors will have less bucking current and flux due to the loop resistance. So while cancellation will occur, it will not be complete.


That is why the center conductor must be clamped to the shield.


Anybody who wishes to read about this, IEEE-1050 is a good place to start.


Cheers, John


ps.. Guys, please...it's bad enough having trolls on the sites..don't feed them by referring to their garbage.


----------



## Colm

Gee, John, chill...


I didn't say I agreed with it.


Good reference and good description of what happens with a nearby lightning strike, though.


----------



## jneutron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20236842
> 
> 
> Gee, John, chill...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I agreed with it.



I am fully chilled....trust me...










My apologies, my verbage was not directed towards you...you've been nothing but stellar in your posts...much appreciated, thank you for your information..


Cheers, John


----------



## oppopioneer

Ok, thanks for the info...


Talking to another member here and also on RadioReference they have said that a coaxial surge protector with minimum 3 ghz capability for catv is best.


My requirements for a coaxial surge protector include these:


1.) Grounding block

2.) Surge Protector (Highest voltage/surge protection rating)

3.) Works specifically for Triple Play-CATV, Internet, Phone, doesn't degrade PQ.

4.) Mininum 3 ghz capability.


----------



## Speedskater

"oppo" don't even try to compare specs. from different manufactures on stuff like this. If the tests are not done on the same test stand by the same engineer, then the results are hardly better the guesstimates.

Listen to Colm and jneutron and 11001011 they know of what they speak.


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20237877
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info...
> 
> 
> Talking to another member here and also on RadioReference they have said that a coaxial surge protector with minimum 3 ghz capability for catv is best.



I still do not understand why a surge suppressor that is good enough for the cable companies to use in their cable plant is not good enough for you.


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Speedskater* /forum/post/20243783
> 
> 
> "oppo" don't even try to compare specs. from different manufactures on stuff like this. If the tests are not done on the same test stand by the same engineer, then the results are hardly better the guesstimates.
> 
> Listen to Colm and jneutron and 11001011 they know of what they speak.



Can you prove this? I do believe that these companies have to pass certain tests by NEC and other agencies to get certificates similiar to how HDMI.org puts wires through their testing labs to get certified Category 2 High Speed rated, and how UL tests products.


But I'd like to know how one company that sells a 1.3 GHz unit is the same as a another company's model that is 6 GHz.


AVS member BobL and a member over at RadioReference said for CATV that 3 GHz minimum is best. I will rather stay on the safe side and go with something that is a little more over kill instead of a unit that is pushing it's stress limits.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *11001011* /forum/post/20243958
> 
> 
> I still do not understand why a surge suppressor that is good enough for the cable companies to use in their cable plant is not good enough for you.



Has it ever dawned on you that these companies have budget concerns and won't recommend a higher end more expensive model? Verizon works with and has a contract with TII, I doubt Verizon would want TII to have to install more expensive higher end units that Verizon has to pay for, don't be naive.


And what's the obsession and loyalty over this TII model?


----------



## Colm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
I do believe that these companies have to pass certain tests by NEC and other agencies to get certificates similiar to how HDMI.org puts wires through their testing labs to get certified Category 2 High Speed rated, and how UL tests products.
NEC doesn't certify anything. The NEC is a model electrical code promulgated by NFPA. AFAIK, the only thing NFPA certifies is people. NEC does require devices to be listed by a national testing agency, such as UL. UL 497C, and possibly some other UL standards, cover coaxial surge protective devices. Unfortunately, there seems to be nothing in the device listing that would help you make a choice based on the criteria you listed. In other words, there is nothing like a HDMI high speed certification that tells you the device will handle a certain bandwidth.


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20246857
> 
> 
> NEC doesn't certify anything. The NEC is a model electrical code promulgated by NFPA. AFAIK, the only thing NFPA certifies is people. NEC does require devices to be listed by a national testing agency, such as UL. UL 497C, and possibly some other UL standards, cover coaxial surge protective devices. Unfortunately, there seems to be nothing in the device listing that would help you make a choice based on the criteria you listed. In other words, there is nothing like a HDMI high speed certification that tells you the device will handle a certain bandwidth.



Thank you. I'll call around different manufacturers and see what they say, it's often harder to sometimes get a straight answer from them since they're selling their product, I would hope there is a independent group of people out there who have lots of experience with these and do tests between a 1.3 GHz, 3 GHz, 6 GHz and other features these products have like which ones pass a signal better than the others, won't degrade PQ, handle surges etc.


----------



## Colm

Look for low insertion loss at the frequency of interest. IIRC the TII 212 has an insertion loss of about 0.1 dB averaged through 1 GHz, which is very low. Just because it is rate 1 GHz does not mean it won't work well at higher frequencies, but the insertion loss will be more. It should be fine for your purposes from that standpoint, but if you want something designed for a wider bandwidth that is up to you.


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20248161
> 
> 
> Look for low insertion loss at the frequency of interest. IIRC the TII 212 has an insertion loss of about 0.1 dB averaged through 1 GHz, which is very low. Just because it is rate 1 GHz does not mean it won't work well at higher frequencies, but the insertion loss will be more. It should be fine for your purposes from that standpoint, but if you want something designed for a wider bandwidth that is up to you.



hmmm, does that mean if the product has a higher GHz rate it will also have a higher or lower insertion loss averaged through it? For example will a 1 GHz unit have a lower insertion loss than a 6 GHz unit? Do they sort of cancel each other out and you have to find the right balance or can you get the best of both worlds with a 6 GHz unit? For example some of these units from Citel claim 6.9 GHz...


One of Citel's claims for their P8AX units is:


"They utilize a patented gas tube technology that exhibits an extremely low-insertion loss (0.066dB @ 2.5 GHz) and a high power-handling capability (20kA - 8/20 ms waveform)."


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20244222
> 
> 
> Has it ever dawned on you that these companies have budget concerns and won't recommend a higher end more expensive model? Verizon works with and has a contract with TII, I doubt Verizon would want TII to have to install more expensive higher end units that Verizon has to pay for, don't be naive.



Has it ever dawned on you that companies do not "recommend devices" based solely on their budget concerns. Products must meet their specifications before they even talk pricing. The cable companies will often send an engineer to personally witness the tests performed on a product they are considering, and compare that data with the original data we sent them. Then they will request a few "sample units" to put through their own in house testing. This is after we have also received certifications from places like Cablelabs , UL , CSA , and FCC compliance testing labs .


All of this happens long before costs are discussed. They do not just look at a data sheet and say "That looks good and the price is right we'll take a thousand".


The tiresome questions you ask coupled with your "_computer wont let you open a PDF_"







shows you probably really do not understand what you are asking or the answers you are receiving anyway. So you might as well just buy whatever one that makes you feel better and put this four year old thread back in the grave where you found it.


----------



## oppopioneer

Well if you don't like it then don't come here, or you can put me on block/ignore and not see my posts, I'll still come here and I'll ask whatever questions I want so either put me on ignore or continue to let my questions bother you as to why I just ask questions about TII products. This along with other website forums is about asking questions, sharing of information and learning, the surge protector thread was a great example a lot of us actually learning a lot, some heated debates and we even got the ceo of SurgeX to post there and question him and make him provide information on his products.


And when other members here and on other websites have said that it should be 3 GHz mininum for CATV and then you say 1 GHz will be sufficient because the company you work for that uses it shows a conflict of interest on your part, I'll trust the other members over you, they're not profiting from it. Plus there are many other coaxial surge protectors that can handle more powerful surges compared to the TII model, I'm not just talking about GHz rating, my #1 concern is surge protection and highest surge rating first.


----------



## 11001011

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
And when other members here and on other websites have said that it should be 3 GHz mininum for CATV and then you say 1 GHz will be sufficient because the company you work for that uses it shows a conflict of interest on your part, I'll trust the other members over you, they're not profiting from it.
I am not intending to knock the other members here but...


Do these _"other members here and on other websites"_ work for companies that supply the cable TV industry with products and know their specifications?


Have the _"other members here and on other websites"_ personally tested any of the devices they recommend to insure they meet their advertised specifications?


I on the other hand have not recommended any products I have not personally tested and know meets it's advertised specifications and the specifications required by cable TV companies.


I never once said to buy my companies products nor ever mentioned my company by name.


The fact is I recommended the TII instead of my companies device to avoid even the slightest appearance of a conflict of interest.


Did the ceo of SurgeX do the same?

No conflict of interest there, and I am sure he is not hoping to profit from posting on message boards huh?


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *11001011* /forum/post/20250791
> 
> 
> I am not intending to knock the other members here but...
> 
> 
> Do these _"other members here and on other websites"_ work for companies that supply the cable TV industry with products and know their specifications?
> 
> 
> Have the _"other members here and on other websites"_ personally tested any of the devices they recommend to insure they meet their advertised specifications?
> 
> 
> I on the other hand have not recommended any products I have not personally tested and know meets it's advertised specifications and the specifications required by cable TV companies.
> 
> 
> I never once said to buy my companies products nor ever mentioned my company by name.
> 
> 
> The fact is I recommended the TII instead of my companies device to avoid even the slightest appearance of a conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> Did the ceo of SurgeX do the same?
> 
> No conflict of interest there, and I am sure he is not hoping to profit from posting on message boards huh?



See, having these discussions we can clarify any misunderstandings...


Ok, no, the members I talked to are not working for any of these companies and don't work for any companies that have contracts with those companies.


The ceo of SurgeX posted on that forum after a month of people questioning and hammering his product with no evidence to back up their claims, he took the time to provide information people needed, he posted his own personal number for anyone to contact him and he would personally explain to them how his products work, now if we can get the ceo of TII here to answer questions he might convince me and some others to purchase his products.


But, you are getting pretty defensive about this TII product, there are quite a few other coaxial surge protectors out there that not only have much higher GHz ratings but higher surge protection ratings, so my question is are those units designed for Triple Play (CATV, Internet, Phone) or are they for radio frequencies and radio towers?


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20252159
> 
> 
> The ceo of SurgeX...he took the time to provide information people needed...



Well, actually he didn't answer the questions put to him in the thread, but he did offer to connect anybody with a question to his engineers. But lets not get bogged down in that again. The point was that 11001011 is not flogging his own product. He is offering his expert opinion that a competitor's product is suitable for your needs.


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20252159
> 
> 
> ...are those units designed for Triple Play (CATV, Internet, Phone) or are they for radio frequencies and radio towers?



They are designed for radio. They will work just fine for your purposes. They are just overkill for cable. If you go with one of them, make sure you get one with the appropriate connectors. They come in several flavors. You will probably want F-connectors.


FWIW gas discharge tube devices are all pretty similar. The parameters may vary a bit depending on the application, but they are really simple, just a tube filled with gas that ionizes under higher than normal voltages and essentially short circuits the center conductor to the shield until the surge dissipates. The difference between


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20252545
> 
> 
> They are designed for radio. They will work just fine for your purposes. They are just overkill for cable. If you go with one of them, make sure you get one with the appropriate connectors. They come in several flavors. You will probably want F-connectors.
> 
> 
> FWIW gas discharge tube devices are all pretty similar. The parameters may vary a bit depending on the application, but they are really simple, just a tube filled with gas that ionizes under higher than normal voltages and essentially short circuits the center conductor to the shield. The difference between


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* /forum/post/20252628
> 
> 
> So if I decide to go with the Citel P8AX Series to protect my Comcast coaxial it won't retard or stunt it?



Other than the minimal insertion loss and return loss, which is pretty much unavoidable no matter which unit you chose, you shouldn't see any measurable effect. Should be no visible effect. The P8AX09 would be the one to go with. It has the lowest breakdown voltage. The others are designed for higher power radio transmitters and trade off breakdown voltage for the amount of transmitter power they can handle.


----------



## oppopioneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colm* /forum/post/20252662
> 
> 
> Other than the minimal insertion loss and return loss, which is pretty much unavoidable no matter which unit you chose, you shouldn't see any measurable effect. Should be no visible effect. The P8AX09 would be the one to go with. It has the lowest breakdown voltage. The others are designed for higher power radio transmitters and trade off breakdown voltage for the amount of transmitter power they can handle.



Noted, thank you.


----------



## oppopioneer

I have a coaxial grounding question and concern...


I have Comcast Triple Play- (CATV, Internet, Phone) and I don't believe the Comcast technician properly grounded the coaxial. There is a F to F ground block, but the copper wire from it is attached straight across to a metal pipe and screwed, the metal pipe isn't grounded into the ground it's attached to the house. There is nothing that goes into the ground.


----------



## video321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oppopioneer* 
I have a coaxial grounding question and concern...


I have Comcast Triple Play- (CATV, Internet, Phone) and I don't believe the Comcast technician properly grounded the coaxial. There is a F to F ground block, but the copper wire from it is attached straight across to a metal pipe and screwed, the metal pipe isn't grounded into the ground it's attached to the house. There is nothing that goes into the ground.
I'd say you found an obvious grounding issue. Note that it wouldn't matter if this pipe DID go into the ground as it still wouldn't be to code. That block needs to clamp to the main house ground, which should be right by the location where the cable runs into the house. If not, have them run a new line.


----------



## pccables

All thought MOV's (Metal Oxide varisistors) Are great.


I find that High Speed Gas Units offer Faster Switching Hence Better Protection.

http://www.pccables.com/02401.html


----------



## JRWalker

New to this thread and have a question about my need for coax surge protection. I have had equipment damage in the past. A tree trimming company shorted two power lines on the main highway and caused many thousands of dollars of damage on our side of the street. As a result I have had installed surge protectors in our electric service panel and all of my valuable equipment runs with UPS battery backup. I get my TV, phone, and Internet from a FiOS fiber so I know that it is not susceptible to lightning surge. However, the fiber signal goes coax at a splitter that is itself grounded outside.


Could a surge from a nearby lightning strike come up the ground wire and damage house coax wiring or connected equipment?


Would the coax surge protectors being discussed offer protection from surges up the ground wire?


----------



## pccables

A ground wire is just that.

It take additional power and Shunts it to the Ground.


Many Folks make a Mistake and do not Ground the Shield of Coax.


In My Experience the more places you take the Shield to Ground the Better the Protection of the Equipment.


One could use a Ground Block Like listed here.

http://www.amazon.com/LRC-GB81BS-F-Ground-Block/dp/B004GUF6MC


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRWalker*  /t/810595/coax-surge-protection-which-one-of-these-would-you-get/60#post_23453757
> 
> 
> Could a surge from a nearby lightning strike come up the ground wire and damage house coax wiring or connected equipment?


If you have a proper grounding electrode system for the AC, and the coax shield is bonded to it, ground potential rise from a lightning strike or utility fault won't cause a problem. The AC neutral is bonded to the ground at the service entrance, everything just floats relative to whatever the ground potential is.


----------



## gregzoll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRWalker*  /t/810595/coax-surge-protection-which-one-of-these-would-you-get/60#post_23453757
> 
> 
> New to this thread and have a question about my need for coax surge protection. I have had equipment damage in the past. A tree trimming company shorted two power lines on the main highway and caused many thousands of dollars of damage on our side of the street. As a result I have had installed surge protectors in our electric service panel and all of my valuable equipment runs with UPS battery backup. I get my TV, phone, and Internet from a FiOS fiber so I know that it is not susceptible to lightning surge. However, the fiber signal goes coax at a splitter that is itself grounded outside.
> 
> 
> Could a surge from a nearby lightning strike come up the ground wire and damage house coax wiring or connected equipment?
> 
> 
> Would the coax surge protectors being discussed offer protection from surges up the ground wire?


Best company if you want good surge/static protection equipment, not just a ground block to connect to a ground rod http://www.l-com.com/surge-protector


----------

